# Clothing/SRAM



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

Its to bad no one can buy the cool SRAM clothing that there riders wear. They have some really cool stuff.


----------



## caterham (Nov 7, 2005)

http://sporting-goods.shop.ebay.com/Sporting-Goods-/382/i.html?LH_IncludeSIF=1&_nkw=AGU+SRAM&_sop=10


----------



## A-Hol (Dec 16, 2007)

caterham said:


> http://sporting-goods.shop.ebay.com/Sporting-Goods-/382/i.html?LH_IncludeSIF=1&_nkw=AGU+SRAM&_sop=10


I bought a jersey (1/4 zip) and a pair of bib shorts. The shorts are pretty uncomfortable, so I sent them to Kucharick to get the pad replaced and a full zipper added to the jersey. They are fine now. Can't get a vest to match or ls jersey...my only other real compliants.


----------

